# Difference between symptoms of pregnancies



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Girls i would like to know if symptoms between your first 2ww after concieving number 1 and your next 2ww to try for number 2 were the same,  different, or if you didn't have any....

I am currently on my 2ww and have a 9 month old and this 2ww is driving me nutty trying to find comparisons which aren't really there...........

Missy xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

I had quite bad af pains when i conceived my son.  On this one i had very little af pain and no other symptoms at all!

The only way to know is when you get your BFP!

Good Luck

LOL
Angela x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks got my bfp this morning can't believe it!!

Missy xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Brilliant news... let us know how you are getting on.

Karin

xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

well done missy, it's fab news!!

Out of interest, did you have any symptoms?

LOL
Angela


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to gate crash....found this was the last place Finlay Fox posted.....Hun, your in box is full so I can't send you a pm.......July/Aug girlies have a new home. Here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210262.0#new
Hope to see you there 
lol
Minow xxxx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey finlay fox, 

I had af pains with the last pregnancy, this time the symptoms were more real painful backache and some very mild cramping but nothing in comparison with the last time...

Missy xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sorry to crash in on your thread! First of all huge congrats on your BFP's!!!!!

Quick question for you please - did any of you have sore boobs in your 2ww? Mine aren't sore at all and they were in the 2ww when I had conceived and so i'm getting all paranoid!!   

Thanks v much!
Bec x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hi Bec,  No i didn't have sore boobs at all, or excess cm.  No real signs at all and my beta was 219 on day 14.

Good Luck,
LOL
Angela x


----------

